# LOTR Parody comes to North Hollywood!



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 26, 2004)

Here's one for all living in the Los Angeles area:

*Lord of the Rings Parody Gives Tolkien Fans a New Chapter*
Posted on Thursday, November 25 @ 13:00:05 CST by xtv

Performing Arts Limited Engagement opens Thursday, Dec. 2nd at the El Portal Theatre in North Hollywood. Runs Thursdays through Saturdays for three weeks, closing December 18th.

(PRWEB) November 25, 2004 -- For the past three years, Lord of the Rings fans have gotten a December installment of the now-classic movie. But the movies have ended, and this year fans are stuck with a cheap imitation: producer Joel McCrary's FELLOWSHIP!, a musical parody of the movie based on the book.

FELLOWSHIP! opens on Thursday, December 2nd and run for three weeks through Saturday, December 18th at the El Portal Theatre, 5269 Lankershim Blvd. in North Hollywood. Performances are Thursday through Saturday evenings at 8:00pm.

Tolkien fans will see all their favorite characters from the movies with one big change – they’re funny. Twelve original songs, from the way over the top opening number with its barefooted tap dancing Hobbits, to an 80s power ballad featuring a live guitar solo performed by the rightful heir of Gondor, and the Balrog, a terrifying creature of shadow and flame performing his sequin-studded New York style cabaret number. 

Full info at: http://press.xtvworld.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3313

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 22, 2005)

*For The Love Of The Rings. An interview with the cast and crew of Fellowship! The Mus*

I was skeptical as I walked by the El Portal Theater a few blocks from my tiny little apartment in North Hollywood. A poster heralded the arrival of FELLOWSHIP! THE MUSICAL. Even though I knew I’d end up going, I thought, ‘We had Tolkien’s books. Then the garish ‘70’s cartoons. Then Peter Jackson’s movie opus unlike any other. Now…a musical based on the THE LORD OF THE RINGS? Sheesh. Don’t some people know to leave well enough alone?’ Turns out that’s exactly what inspired co-creators Joel McCrary and Kelly Holden to come up with the idea in the first place.

McCrary, a mountain of a guy whose credits include AMERICAN BEAUTY, MALCOM IN THE MIDDLE, and SEINFELD, went to the dog park with Holden last December and that‘s where the idea was born. “We were talking about things that should never be turned into musicals. We talked about THE MATRIX, and how that shouldn’t be turned into a musical, but it probably will, and THE LORD OF THE RINGS came up. We laughed out loud and said we should do that. In January of last year, we started writing. One of the original ideas was to condense all three movies into one show, but we watched the DVD of the first movie and decided there was just too much to work with there, so we stuck with the first one.”

Mr. Frodo Got The Bling - Cory Rouse (Frodo Baggins) ponders the majesty of the one ring that ruled them all.Says Rouse, of his turn as the pluckiest hobbit, “I played my share of D&D growing up. I’m a true blue geek. But I never really got into Tolkien until this show happened. This is a blast. C‘mon. We’re living the nerd dream here.”

Beginning in McCrary’s home, and then moving to composer and improv musician Allen Simpson‘s house, the writers began gathering actors that they thought could play the roles. Song styles were picked for various duets and solos (everything from cheesy ‘80’s rock to sleazy cabaret) and then it was pretty much up to the actors to improvise lyrics for themselves. The whole process took about a year. One might think it difficult to use improvisation to create solid songs and a solid script. Says Simpson, “I can’t imagine writing a show like this <I>without</I> improv…putting something together and then just throwing it out there wouldn‘t work. Getting the actors together and having them bring their words, that’s the only way for me to work right now. The bits just created themselves, and we were just there listening.”

McCrary financed FELLOWSHIP! himself, out of pocket. A minimalist production that was intended to have few props or expenses gave way to a black-box show of perfectly medium scale. Not that it couldn’t play much bigger. I could see this as a larger scale proscenium production. In its current incarnation, though, the cobbled-together feel adds to the fun, as if the actors have pulled some of their wigs and props from a big costume box behind the black curtain. Yet there’s definitely care that has gone into each character’s garb, so that the show doesn’t look amateurish, either. See Legolas’s thigh high, lace-up, suede-looking’ brown Converse Chuck Taylors…they’re hilarious and a little, well, geek-sexy at the same time. Necessity is obviously the caring mother of invention in this tightly knit troupe, and there is never any doubt as to which character you’re looking at. And the hobbit feet. Don’t get me started. You gotta see this thing.

Full article at http://www.iesb.net/movies2/movie012105b.php

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 22, 2005)

*Tap-dancing hobbits bring new light to 'Ring'*

*'The Fellowship of the Ring'-based musical brings energy to L.A. theater scene.*
By Michael Ordona
Published: Friday, January 21, 2005
Article Tools:Email This ArticlePrint This Article Page 1 of 2Next Page

"Fellowship!" at the El Portal Theatre in North Hollywood is not about Jehovah's Witnesses. Instead, it is a decidedly unauthorized musical parody of J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Fellowship of the Ring," complete with tap-dancing hobbits and Velveeta-stuffed paeans to elves and dwarves just getting along.

This lovingly crafted, freewheeling musical trek through Middle Earth is loaded with in-jokes for Tolkien nerds (and even a couple of "they-might-be-giants" references: "Strider ... he is our hero!"), but there's plenty of broad humor for the uninitiated as well.

At its worst, "Fellowship!" becomes a little too precious for its own good. At its best, however, it's downright hilarious, humming along on the airtight timing of a talented cast.

Ryan Smith steals scenes as the chronically neglected stoner hobbit Merry; Peter Allen Vogt gets in touch with his feminine side as Frodo's uncomfortably close pal Sam and understudy Dave Russell's Bilbo channels Jackie Mason. Brian D. Bradley's ultra-casual Gandalf, with his shlubby asides, is sure to have Sir Ian McKellen twirling in his grave - and he's not even dead yet.

Matt Young's Aragorn is equal parts Eddie Vedder, imperious teen and Jeff Bridges as The Dude. Edi Patterson, as both Arwen and Legolas, gets a lot of mileage out of silly walks, distant stares and gibberish conversations with Aragorn in "Elvish" (including such exclamations as "sallyjessyraphaël" and "chakakhan"). Following a costume change, she explains her delayed entrance as Legolas by declaring, deadpan, "I was running on the water and tripped on a fish."

As Frodo, Cory Rouse doesn't quite match his fellows' timing, but he is easily the cast's strongest singer. Composer Allen Simpson is not shy about exploiting Rouse's tenor whenever possible, shoring up some occasionally shaky vocals from the rest of the ensemble.

Unfortunately, the songs are not nearly as much fun as the rest of cast member Kelly Holden and director Joel McCrary's script. The music is fine, but the lyrics don't delve deep enough into the fromage.

Full article at http://www.dailytrojan.com/news/200....Hobbits.Bring.New.Light.To.ring-837527.shtml

Barley


----------



## thejspot (Feb 7, 2005)

Barliman - thanks for posting this review of our show. 

I play Gandalf and Galadriel (amongst others) in the show and am just discovering the WIDE world of LOTR fansites and message boards. Although I have been a fan of the books for many years (and of course the films as well now) I didn't really realize the extent of the community surrounding these works. It seems obvious now...

"Fellowship!" has been an enormous hit and the fan support has been amazing. In fact we are moving to a new theatre in Hollywood now (The MET) and are extending the show for another six weeks. 

Question: Could you make some suggestions on contacting those Southern California Tolkien fans that might not otherwise hear about this show? What sites are most popular? We are really encouraging LOTR fans to come and see our little show. It's a loving parody, created by some really talented artists who respect and honor the work of both Tolkien and Peter Jackson. A quick scan of the many reviews of the show will tell you that.

I will go ahead and post a new thread on the upcoming extnension of the show in this area. If you think it would be better placed (more visible) somewhere else on this board could you let me know?

Thanks in advance


----------

